
Gresham's Law - HugoDaniel
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gresham%27s_law
======
aaron695
Is this a implication about Bitcoin, Toilet Paper or something else?

~~~
2038AD
It's probably referencing the quantitative easing plan which is being
presented as analogous to debasement of coinage.

~~~
jdm2212
Still not clear how it relates though. A dollar is a dollar is a dollar. It's
not like old dollars are gold and QE dollars are copper.

~~~
eberkund
A bitcoin is a bitcoin is a bitcoin. People aren't concerned about whether or
not a dollar is still a dollar. They are concerned about whether a dollar
(more specifically their savings) can still buy the same amount of goods and
services.

~~~
dmurray
That, however, has nothing to do with the subject of the article.

